
Communications device offers bandwidth potential - peter_d_sherman
https://phys.org/news/2019-12-device-huge-bandwidth-potential.html
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpts:

"The key lies in creating a structure with spacing between the plasma and
metal columns as small as the wavelength of radiation being manipulated."

"The group showed that rapid changes in the electromagnetic characteristics of
these crystals—such as switching between reflecting or transmitting
signals—could be achieved by simply turning on or off a few plasma columns.
Such a capability shows the utility of such a dynamic and energy-efficient
device for communications."

My thoughts: Or for building transistors... or devices that emit and/or detect
high frequency waves...

